# Don't want to spend so much $$$



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

SInce my serious consideration of going IGH the $ spent has me a little set off. I was wondering if anybody here has a setup or someone they know who does not like or want it. I would rather go that way before dropping serious coin on this type of system.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, look, you're going to have to find used stuff the normal way. Haunt craigslist and ebay until something pops up. Even then, things will sell not to far from their MSRP if the seller thinks their stuff is in good condition.

I feel ya though. High precision stuff is spendy.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

What sort of system are you looking for? And what are you starting with - do you have a complete bike that you want to convert to an IGH or are you starting fresh? 
If you want a Rohloff and would like to save money, well, good luck... but there are some ready made bikes that come with the SHimano 7 and 8 speed systems for not too much... then you can take the parts you want and try to sell the rest to offset the cost. Here is an example...

Schwinn Sporterra Comfort and Hybrid bikes
GT Mountain Bikes, 29er mountain bikes, Multi-speed

These bikes are all close to the price I paid for my Alfine 8 speed - just the hub + shifter!


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

If you want a three speed hub, and you are crafty you can pick one up pretty cheap on a bike at the thrift store. Just don't wast time with the old Shimano 333's. They are junk. 

I was going to buy the new Nuvinci hub for my cargo bike, when I found a bike with the old Nuvinci for $200 brand new. That was by far the cheapest way to check out the CVP system, and with a different rear wheel the donor bike was still worth $100 on CL. I would scour the web and see if you can't find a hub of your liking on a closout bike. You might be surprised what shows up.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a complete bike I am working with but was looking to see if someone had a wheel built and the kit ready to go, I would rather buy it that way to start out to see if if I would like the IGH type system before making such a huge investment in the near future. As far as system I am interested in the Alfine 8 system since my bike now has center lock rotors.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

How much do you want to spend? (besides 'as little as possible')


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

applehead110 said:


> I have a complete bike I am working with but was looking to see if someone had a wheel built and the kit ready to go, I would rather buy it that way to start out to see if if I would like the IGH type system before making such a huge investment in the near future. As far as system I am interested in the Alfine 8 system since my bike now has center lock rotors.


Be wary about buying a used IGH. Unless you get a long test ride in you may find the reason it is being sold is because it's not working quite right and if sold as is you will be out of luck trying to get your $$ back. A perfect Alfine and a broken Alfine look exactly the same when from the outside.

Also there is little point trying an IGH unless it's the one you want to use. If you got a cheap Nuvinci and didn't like it that doesn't mean anything with respect to how you would like an Alfine 8.

My advice is if you can find a LBS with an Alfine 8 bike take it for a spin and see what you think. If you like it buy a new Alfine and save yourself a lot of headaches.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would like to spend around 200 for the whole thing wheel, hub, shifter, and kit I know it sounds foolish and it's about half of the whole set up but would rather try to save some money if I could.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

If you build the wheel yourself, you can make the alfine 8 work for under $300 before shipping/tax.

$262 Hub/small parts/shifter Shimano Alfine SG-S501 Hub Kit - 32H, Silver
$16 spokes Sapim Double Butted Spoke (Black) at Danscomp

That's everything you need except tools and linseed oil for $278 + tax/shipping. Reuse your rim, rim tape and spokes.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Corporal Punishment said:


> If you build the wheel yourself, you can make the alfine 8 work for under $300 before shipping/tax.
> 
> $262 Hub/small parts/shifter Shimano Alfine SG-S501 Hub Kit - 32H, Silver
> *$16 spokes* Sapim Double Butted Spoke (Black) at Danscomp
> ...


Is the is a is typo confusing or ??!!???


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

TobyNobody said:


> Is the is a is typo confusing or ??!!???


Did you look at the site he linked to? By my reckoning 32 spokes x $0.50 is $16.

Tim


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

TobyNobody said:


> Is the is a is typo confusing or ??!!???


Yep, a typo. I guess it wouldn't make sense to buy new spokes and then reuse your old ones that wouldn't even fit.


----------

